
Show HN: Catalan Election results with D3.js - martgnz
https://politibot.io/asi-ha-votado-cataluna/
======
aennyta
That is a cool visualisation! One thing is that the page is in spanish (thanks
google translate), I would assume not everyone will understand it.

